# Uso del multimetro, dudas con un simbolo



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

hola, saludos a todos los foreros,

tengo un multimetro sencillo que apenas y se usar, pero tiene un simbolo que no se para que sirve o que puedo medir y como se hace.

 adjunto la imagen.

desde ya, gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

Es un frecuencímetro, mide la frecuencia de la corriente alterna (CA). Para cosas como estas, nada mejor que leer el manual. Lo que desconozco, es cuanta tensión pude soportar.


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

pues el problema eske en el manual ni siquiera lo mencionan, por eso me atrevi a consultarlo aqui, entonces es para medir la frecuencia, y eso como se hace o para que sirve, no es que tenga que hacerlo, solo es por curiosidad.

Gracias.

este es el link del manual http://www.scribd.com/doc/6698120/MUL015


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

No es para medir frecuencia! . Es un generador de onda cuadrada de de 50 Hz aproximadamente, de amplitud tiene creo unos pocos Volts.
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

¿Sabes lo que es la corriente alterna? Si es así, sabrás que varía constantemente de polaridad en el tiempo. Con el frecuencímetro, lo que se hace es medir las veces que cambia de polaridad en un segundo. Se mide en hertzios (Hz). Por supuesto, también existen sus múltiplos: Khz (kilohertzio), Mhz (megahertzio), Ghz (gigahertzio), etc.
Ejemplo: si tienes un transformador reductor, y en su entrada le aplicas 220 voltios de CA, en la salida tendrás un valor menor, pero también en CA. Si conectas el multímetro en su salida, podrás ver que marca 50 o 60, dependiendo de tu lugar de residencia. Esta es la frecuencia de tu linea de distribución.
*EDIT: Ooops...* ops:


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

No se que quisiste decir con eso, yo estudio ingeniería electronica, ya lo he medido con el osciloscopio y es una onda cuadrada de 50 Hz o 20ms de período, tiene unos 50 Kohm de resistencia interna.
Saludos


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

ok entonces con eso se comprueba o se mide la frecuencia y se sabe si esta trabajando dentro de lo normal?

gracias, por la pronta y atinada respuesta.

Saludos.

edito.

entonces es un generador de onda?

vuelvo a preguntar solo por curiosidad, no es para generar controversia, cual es su uso practico?


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

Pero no me dan bola a mi?, estoy diciendo que es un generador de onda cuadrada, ya lo medí. No se lo metas al tomacorriente porque lo quemas!. No es un frecuencímetro!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> No se que quisiste decir con eso, yo estudio ingeniería electronica, ya lo he medido con el osciloscopio y es una onda cuadrada de 50 Hz o 20ms de período, tiene unos 50 Kohm de resistencia interna.
> Saludos



Eso era una explicación para el que preguntó, no para ti. Ya lo había escrito cuando tu publicaste, por lo que quedó bastante confuso. Ya lo dije, fue un error mio.
*Para Metalweb:* Fijate bien lo que escribió Foso, yo me equivoqué con la explicación.


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

perdon Foso, estaba escribiendo y no lei tu respuesta, tal vez piensen que si no lo voy a utilizar, no tiene caso discutirlo, pero tambien entiendo que el foro es para aprender y retroalimentar el conocimiento de todos los miembros. 

que es? como funciona y para que sirve?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Eso explica completamente el humo que salio aquella vez que meti 60VAC en esa entrada de un multimetro igual. Eso pasa por no leer los manuales.

Saludos.


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

ok ok bueno, no hay problema, pero si es eso un generador.
saludos,


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

> Eso explica completamente el humo que salio aquella vez que meti 60VAC en esa entrada de un multimetro igual. Eso pasa por no leer los manuales.
> 
> Saludos.



Aqui esta el manual, no es muy claro, que queria yo por $80 pesos

http://www.steren.com.mx/doctosMX/MUL-015.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Es cierto, no se puede obtener mas por 80 Pesos. Pero bien que te sacan de un apuro en algun proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

No se cuanto equivale su moneda con los pesos argentinos, pero también hay de 8 dolares,yo tengo dos de esos, jaja, son mas baratos que hacerse uno el voltimetro. 

La onda cuadrada te sirve para excitar algun equipo de sonido o para probar algun dispositivo, aunque deberia ser de mayor frecuencia estaria bueno (1kHz) , yo personalmente nunca la he usado
Saludos.


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

jajaja, asi es, como solo lo utilizo para reparar controles de xbox, teclados, ratones, y cosas por el estilo,  pero desde que lo compre y vi ese simbolo me quede con la duda, y hasta hoy me anime a preguntar. 

aprendi dos cosas:

1. es un generador de onda cuadrada de 50 Hz o 20ms de período, tiene unos 50 Kohm de resistencia interna. 

2. es algo que creo que nunca voy a utilizar.

Gracias.


Edito. $80 pesos mexicanos equivalen a 6 dolares americanos aprox.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

metalweb dijo:
			
		

> jajaja, asi es, como solo lo utilizo para reparar controles de xbox, teclados, ratones, y cosas por el estilo,  pero desde que lo compre y vi ese simbolo me quede con la duda, y hasta hoy me anime a preguntar.
> 
> aprendi dos cosas:
> 
> ...


Claro que se puede utilizar, ejemplo: estas reparando unos de esos parlantes de pc, necesitas una señal rápido. Nada mas fácil que cambiar de posición la llave del tester. Aunque la verdad, ahora que lo pienso, 50 hz apenas son audibles.


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 4, 2009)

y una pregunta tonta...
 para que sirve el "hFE"?


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2009)

franko1879... 
en mi tester está y creo que es para medir los transistores, fijate que de ese simbolo deriba una linea o flecha, y termina en un conector redondo con muchos agujeritos... ahi es donde vos probás el transistor y sabes si es PNP o NPN segun la resistencia interna del Tr. 
No se que otro uso se le da pero yo lo conozco así...

Tavo10


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 4, 2009)

el hfe te sirve para conocer tanto el tipo de transistor (PNP o NPN) como la ganancia de corriente o Beta (Forward current Gain)

hfe es uno de los parametros hibridos del transistor y de ahi su formacion con las letras (h de hibrido, f por Forward current gain, e que indica la configuracion: e emisor comun, b base comun...)


----------



## chem68 (Jun 4, 2009)

Buen multimetro, sobretodo por la corriente de las 10:00 a.m.  jajajaja


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 4, 2009)

muchas gracias es lo que necesitaba


----------



## metalweb (Jun 5, 2009)

> Buen multimetro, sobretodo por la corriente de las 10:00 a.m. jajajaja



? no entendi

es chiste local?


----------



## chem68 (Jun 6, 2009)

Buen multimetro, sobretodo por la corriente de las 10:00 a.m. jajajaja 

? no entendi 

es chiste local?


*En el manual posteado dice 10:00 a.m.*[/img][/quote]


----------



## mabauti (Jun 6, 2009)

hay que prenderlo a las 10:00 am para que de ese rango?!


----------

